# Inter-Digital Cysts



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope I've spelt that right.

Our old Staffy girl, Leah, is prone to getting these. We have seen the vet with her and they say there is very little they can do. They advised us to bathe her paw in mild salt/water solution and make a paste from water and bicarbonate of soda to cover the cyst itself.

She hasn't had one for a while, but today, she's sprung a huge one and it's obviously painful for her.

I've been bathing and applying the paste at intervals throughout the day, but wondered, does anyone else have any tips on how to treat this?


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sudocrem has always helped over the years with my bullies interdigital cysts


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweety said:


> I hope I've spelt that right.
> 
> Our old Staffy girl, Leah, is prone to getting these. We have seen the vet with her and they say there is very little they can do. They advised us to bathe her paw in mild salt/water solution and make a paste from water and bicarbonate of soda to cover the cyst itself.
> 
> ...


There is some suggestions of treatment in Merck veterinary manual including clorexhidine foot baths and other things if you look aways down at treatment.

Overview of Interdigital Furunculosis: Interdigital Furunculosis: Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you both. Will look at that link now.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi again.

I've just had a 'phone call from my Son to say that this cyst has burst.

It has bled quite a lot, but has stopped now and Leah seems much relieved that the pressure has gone.

I've told them to leave it alone for tonight, but not to walk her in the morning. 

If I bathe it a couple of times tomorrow in salt/water and keep an eagle eye on it for any sign of infection, am I right in thinking she should be okay now?

Poor old girl. She's such a darling, but she's plagued with these things.

I have to laugh at her though. She's such a drama queen. I take care of her through the day whilst my Son and his Wife are at work. They live very close to me and I normally walk her home at teatime, but tonight, I rung my Son and asked him to come and collect her in the car as she was quite lame.

When he came in my house, Leah collapsed onto her side, eyes squeezed shut, with the affected paw held out for all to see. She was the very picture of canine suffering! 

He carried her to the car and sat her on the seat, but tragedy was oozing from her every pore! It was surprising though, she seemed to recover quite dramatically when I offered her a small piece of beef!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Oh bless her , my first bullie was plagued with the bloody things too, one time he couldn't walk as he was in so much pain and we had to carry him into the vets 

Make sure it's kept clean, hopefully it should heal itself .

I'm sure our old vet used to recommend keeping the areas clean with hibiscrub


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweety said:


> Hi again.
> 
> I've just had a 'phone call from my Son to say that this cyst has burst.
> 
> ...


Salt water should be fine it not only keeps it clean it draws out any nasties its very useful for things like abcesses that are bacteria and pus filled. Usually half a teaspoon to a pint of cooled boiled water is best. In fact if you can make a foot bath and she will steep the foot in it for a few minutes that will probably be even better.



paddyjulie said:


> Oh bless her , my first bullie was plagued with the bloody things too, one time he couldn't walk as he was in so much pain and we had to carry him into the vets
> 
> Make sure it's kept clean, hopefully it should heal itself .
> 
> I'm sure our old vet used to recommend keeping the areas clean with hibiscrub


Hibiscrub would make sense and would be good too, it contains chlorexhidine which is an antibacterial and its what they actually recommended in the merck veterinary manual cholrehexidine foot baths.


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

My whippet gets these quite a lot. I do the salt soak routine. My vet recommends soaking for 15 mins twice a day, as that is long enough to draw out infection and any foreign objects. Obviously keep clean between soaks, and take care after going outside. I tend to use a mix of ordinary table salt and Epsom salt, which is said to be good for drawing out things that shouldn't be there.

I find it quite easy soaking my whippets paws, sit her on my lap and hold in in a jam jar filled with the salty water for the time. My friend tried that with her lurcher and is got very messy!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Ten minute soak in a strong epsom salt bath, then a 10 minute soak in hydrogen peroxide.

Cover up when walking, and wash feet thoroughly after a walk, and after going outside to the toilet.

I used Mushers Secret before and after every walk too.


----------

